# Project Healing Waters



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you, all my fly fishing friends, for your support and encouragement over the years.

Fly fishing has helped me heal from my wounds suffered in devastating crash of a Jolly Green, HH-53 helicopter in 1977. For years, I have struggled with the physical and emotional limitations associated with months of hospitalization and years of rehab. Fly fishing literally set me free and gave me a network of friends with a passion and love for the outdoors. You have mentored me and been patient with me.

Thank you.

Now that I have been appointed as the Program Lead for Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing, I have a new mission . . . . one that I eagerly assume . . . . . Helping veterans with disabilities associated with their military service, learn to connect with the fly fishing community. I believe that once they begin to get to know you guys and gals, and you share your fly fishing knowledge with them, good things will happen.

Thank you for your encouragement and support.

Bye the way . . . . fishing has been awesome lately. Here are some photos from the San Marcos river.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Mike -

Thank you for your service, and your inspiring work. Hope you're out there on the river today....


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I am compiling a list of everyone who is interested in helping with project healing waters. If you want to help please contact me and I will put you in the database.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Kudos to you.


----------

